# Крипто > КриптоПРО > КриптоПРО 5 >  Сброс серверной лицензии КриптоПро 5.0

## tmpalex24

На виртуальном хосте установил серверную винду, как и у пациента без лицензии
Установил крипто
экспорт и импорт твика не помогает. Хелп, что сохранять? Есть твик с шифрованным ключом но раздел не могу найти 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\08F19F05793DC7340B8C2621D83E5BE5\Insta  llProperties

----------


## красный перец

> На виртуальном хосте установил серверную винду, как и у пациента без лицензии
> Установил крипто
> экспорт и импорт твика не помогает. Хелп, что сохранять? Есть твик с шифрованным ключом но раздел не могу найти 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\08F19F05793DC7340B8C2621D83E5BE5\Insta  llProperties


Раздела для сброса не существует, экспорт и импорт точно не помогут, так как эта ветка не прописывается в реестре при экспорте и импорте, мало того внесли еще измениния в установочный файл при установке этой ветки тоже теперь нет. Нормальным ключом активировать валидным который начинается с 50СХВ-это поле не должно содержать 00000 он его не воспринимает как валидным и блокируют, в полях должны быть буквы первого принга

----------


## Rzhevskay

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Добрые человек, душевно благодарен за ключик на 5.0 csp версию, готов расцеловать вас:cool:

----------


## сtrl

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


За ключ к 5.0 csp спасибо огромное очень быстро

----------


## Гoсть

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


КРИПТО-ПРО CSP 4 КЛЮЧ РАБОТАЕТ!

----------


## Alexander ll

*КриптоПро*



КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
Ключи
*Скрытый текст*
zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru

----------


## alkantare

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


Ключ рабочий, версия 5.0.11998. Прошёл проверку на сайте СБиса

----------


## koorotkov13

не отвечает с почты со вчера...

----------


## Cutyn77

> не отвечает с почты со вчера...


написал и сразу ответили zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru

----------


## bugzi

поделитесь ключиком CSPSetup-5.0.12330    bugzi собака ya.ru

----------


## maxbar

Просьба, поделитесь ключиком CSP 5.0.12330. gotol@inbox.ru

----------


## Pelemen

Народ, приветствую!
Поделитесь ключом серверной крипты пятой на makar-1983 собака mail.ru

----------


## ReadKеy

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарствую добрые люди, ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 серверный на сервере заработал

----------


## vpskоt

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


не заставили долго ждать, через 15 минут у меня уже был рабочий лицензионный ключ к Криптопро 5.0

----------

